# Some photo ops



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

My train buddy n I did some b&w on a DC board. What do you guys think?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks great! 

Try that with some early electric German or Austrian locos.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Try that with some early electric German or Austrian locos.


The earliest electric I have is the 40yr DB Roco set right now.


----------

